# LibreOffice crashes - javaldx not found



## zzyzcx (Oct 15, 2011)

I managed to get Libreoffice to compile on my system. It took quite a while.

Now, when I start it up, I get the following message:


```
#libreoffice
javaPathHelper: not found
Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
```

Then, when I try to click on the font dropdown menu, it crashes. In fact, it crashes when I do just about anything.

I am wondering if I have something configured wrong in java - the CLASSPATH, maybe?

Any suggestions on how to fix this?

I have both the diablo and openjdk jres installed, and I have tried switching between them in LibreOffice with the same results.


----------



## thuglife (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello

Unfortunately this is a known issue and it has nothing to do with Java, there are many PRs open for this crash also.

I suggest to install libreoffice-legacy which is the previous version and it works fine, there is also a package available so you don't have to compile.


----------



## zzyzcx (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Thuglife. Installing libreoffice-legacy now.

Out of curiosity, is there a good place to check for problems like this before installing the software to begin with?

Before I installed the libreoffice port, I did a search on this exact forum and read every post that mentioned it, looking for problems that I might encounter, and I didn't see this one.

I just ran

`# cat /usr/ports/UPDATING | grep libreoffice`

and got no output.

Where can I look to find out about problems like this before I start building a large port?


----------



## thuglife (Oct 16, 2011)

You did not find anything in /usr/ports/UPDATING because there is no user action that could prevent this crash, it's really a bug in the LibreOffice port.

I would suggest to subscribe in ports@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------

